# Again Decision Making... Kayfun Lite Plus Vs Taifun Gt And Others



## Tom

So, it is time for more decisions. Tomorrow there should be both units available from the manufacturers. However, the Taifun GT is expected to sell very fast again. I have done extensive research in various forums on both tanks.

I will definitely go for one of the 2, no others made it to the short list. However, I am leaning at the moment to the Kayfun. If I would buy the Taifun with all extras (spare kit, air draw extensions and "the dripper" kit) it would set me back 200 euros. If I go for the Kayfun, which is equally good, it would set me back just under 85 euros, with the spares kit. For the latter is no dripper upgrade, but I would wait for the next batch of the masterpiece dripper hybrid itself (the Enigma, see you tube clip) ...

The first 1000 Enigmas were ready before Xmas, and sold out really fast. From what I read it was less then an hour, and their server did not cope with the requests....so, chances are slim to get one next time anyway. Hope dies last....

Then I have my first decent (original, not clone) setup together, however, what is still missing in the picture is a mech mod (@ our Vendors: still looking for a Nemesis clone, for starters) to have the Kayfun mounted on, if I feel like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I don't have any experience with the Taifun, but I must say that my Kayfun lite is my baby. I even choose it over my Aqua for all day atty. It is reliable and I don't get dry hits, even if I push it. I would say that for less than half the price you can get the Kayfun. You can buy yourself a very good dripper with the rest and just interchange on the mod, without doing a new build for the dripper.
This is just my opinion and like I said, I have no experience with the Taifun.
You will not be dissapointed with the Kayfun.


----------



## TylerD

O, and if you want to, you can get a Atmizoo roller mod for 110 Euro to make up for the price of the Taifun. 
http://www.atmizoo.com/shop/roller/?lang=en


----------



## Tom

yeah...the story with changing builds if you want to go dripper on the Taifun....that was my final concern with that setup. I rather save the extra bucks for other decent gear, me thinks. Now, it is also up to the manufacturers...i guess if Kayfun comes up first I will buy it immediately 

from what I read both are equally good anyway, the Taifun is apparently a tad easier to rebuild tho. But its not that this should be an issue, I am technically minded anyway.


----------



## Tom

... and maybe waiting for the Enigma would be best. did you check the clip? These are plumes, and ongoing without having dry hits  the guy in the clip is the one that designed it, btw.


----------



## Andre

Kayfun Lite Pls, cheaper, smaller in dimension but same volume juice, steel tank for those damaging juices, etc....hands down. That is other than a Reo, of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

That Enigma looks magic. Won't mind one myself!!!!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Hmmm.... it's a well machined dripper that stole it's design from the Origen dripper and got a mod attached to it. At R3000. I think they lost it a little. You're not going to archive anything with this that you can't achieve with any other dripper on the market.

The Kayfun is your best grab here. I'll be buy a lite myself as soon as I get back over there.


----------



## TylerD

I see it as dripper, mod and kick...... not bad....
http://www.intaste.de/Hybrid-Mods/Enigma-Hybrid::2225.html


----------



## Tom

@RevnLucky7 you are right, the price is high. but i enjoy the vaping, a lot. and if you enjoy something you want to have really good gear. from what i see you wanted the best as well. i don't want quantities...you know, like a desk full of attys and mods. One can only use one at a time, then you pick your favorites and the rest will be in the drawer. 
i am planning to have eventually something like 2 decent tanks, 1 dripper, 2 VV/VW devices and 2 mechs (all of this for home and office use)...that all together would cost maybe 400-500 euros and then that will be it. at least for a while 

for working at sites I am looking for the clones setup. It won't hurt if any of the devices break or get dents, scratches...

but that all might change again...it is an idea for the moment...but i will at least start now


----------



## RevnLucky7

Trying to help you find those great vapes brother and spare you all the expenses I had finding them. 

Out of all the gear I ever owned the Kayfun remains in my top 2 and believe me I tried them all. 

It looked like you were asking for advice. I offered some.

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

RevnLucky7 said:


> Trying to help you find those great vapes brother and spare you all the expenses I had finding them.
> 
> Out of all the gear I ever owned the Kayfun remains in my top 2 and believe me I tried them all.
> 
> It looked like you were asking for advice. I offered some.
> 
> Sent from the Millennium Falcon


 I appreciate it! I am always listening to more experienced peeps. I just wanted to share my thoughts around it, why i got this worked out this way.


----------



## Tom

and i am already adhering to your advice....been looking at the Origen setup


----------



## RevnLucky7

Totally understand where you're going. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices.

I recommend you go with the cheaper of the 3. Odds are, you're going to like it best. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

In fact. I'll stake my name on it. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

I just got the vaping going for me now...it is time to get properly geared up. I enjoy planning things out, where I want to go with it. And I wanted to share my thoughts, hence my thread. And it bears fruits already....when I posted my thread I was still in between Kayfun and Taifun. Now, my mind is set on the Kayfun!


----------



## RevnLucky7

I actually checked VapeRevz site today and they were sold out. You find a supplier that has them? 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Tom

nope, not yet. i think all good gear is out of stock, because of xmas.


----------



## Tom

there is a listing, where you have to sign up for. the next one coming up in Feb (source: german vape forum)


----------



## Tom

for me enough time, the dripper is anyway last item on the list. first need to get Kayfun, then something cloney for work.


----------



## Silver

The hunt for fun continues...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Step 1 done: Kayfun Lite Plus is ordered


----------



## 1am7h30n3

@Tom , where did you order the kayfun from and how much did it cost you?


----------



## RIEFY

great step bro. the kayfun is a gift to vaping. I will be adding 2 more 2 my rotation coz thats all I will need. if you can try and get the evolve kickv2 it delivers a consistent vape through out the battery lifespan, that is off course if you going the mechanical route. if you going for a premium mechanical the roller is a perfect match for kayfun and the evolve.

by the way where did u order and can you give us pricing?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

with a bit of accessories and postal 84 euros, delivery to german adress tho.

http://www.svoemesto.de/kayfun-lite-plus-14/kayfun-lite-plus.html?___store=en&___from_store=de


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Step 1 done: Kayfun Lite Plus is ordered


Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Tom

it just came back into stock this morning! called them beforehand for restocking info


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if you going for a premium mechanical the roller is a perfect match for kayfun and the evolve.


considering that. I saw this combo from @TylerD it is stunning!


----------



## RIEFY

18350 mode plus kick perfect size.

I didnt want the kick but im glad revn convinced me to get it






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

oh and the button placement is perfect fo firing with the thumb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oh and the button placement is perfect fo firing with the thumb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I like that too


----------



## Andre

Congrats, Tom. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Tom said:


> So, it is time for more decisions. Tomorrow there should be both units available from the manufacturers. However, the Taifun GT is expected to sell very fast again. I have done extensive research in various forums on both tanks.
> 
> I will definitely go for one of the 2, no others made it to the short list. However, I am leaning at the moment to the Kayfun. If I would buy the Taifun with all extras (spare kit, air draw extensions and "the dripper" kit) it would set me back 200 euros. If I go for the Kayfun, which is equally good, it would set me back just under 85 euros, with the spares kit. For the latter is no dripper upgrade, but I would wait for the next batch of the masterpiece dripper hybrid itself (the Enigma, see you tube clip) ...
> 
> The first 1000 Enigmas were ready before Xmas, and sold out really fast. From what I read it was less then an hour, and their server did not cope with the requests....so, chances are slim to get one next time anyway. Hope dies last....
> 
> Then I have my first decent (original, not clone) setup together, however, what is still missing in the picture is a mech mod (@ our Vendors: still looking for a Nemesis clone, for starters) to have the Kayfun mounted on, if I feel like it.



Anyone seen anything on that ENIGMA, it looks freaking awesome, the best thing about it is the size., maybe that with a Tridan


----------



## The Golf



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

The Golf said:


> Anyone seen anything on that ENIGMA, it looks freaking awesome, the best thing about it is the size., maybe that with a Tridan


yip, i like it, a lot. the next batch is in assembly, but these go like hot cakes. There is a german vape gear auction site, currently there are bids going for 2 second hand enigma's...both are already +200 euros 

http://www.dampfauktion.de/item/id/ENIGMA_Steampipes_28100.html
http://www.dampfauktion.de/item/id/Original_Top_Enigma_27918.html


----------



## vaalboy

Will anyone stock the Kayfun locally? I will definitely order one.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Will anyone stock the Kayfun locally? I will definitely order one.


CVS is trying a group buy on the Russian 91% (Kayfun Lite improved): http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/russian-91.660/


----------



## Tom

vaalboy said:


> Will anyone stock the Kayfun locally? I will definitely order one.


i had to order directly in Germany, if I would not have been able to do that....it would have been through CVS group buy on the russian 91%.


----------



## Tom

so, got that Rocket RBA (Kayfun clone) for testing builds before I get the original Kayfun. 

I was warned that it is not a really gr8 RBA tho, i.e. leaking issues. And so it was, tried a build 2 days ago and it started leaking through the airholes and where the plastic tank is connected to the SS part, then i got dry hits too . Overall it was no good, and I put it away to get back to my trusted dripper. Yesterday I tried to put the cotton different, however, without paying attention to YouTube videos's, I messed it up again. Stuffed the ends of the cotton into the channels....guess what? Dry hits after the pre wicking was vaped. But no leaks, probably because I put it away quickly 

But I won't give up...watched the right video, and found that the plus was also incorrectly assembled on the deck. After fixing that I did the cotton exactly the way it was shown in that video. So, now it is vaping and up to now no leaking. I keep it standing up tho, and so far only filled it halfway. Don't want to waste liquid 

I will check it more in the next 2 days or so, putting it down, full and not so full. Let's see.

What I did notice is that I got a stronger TH, but less plumes compared to the Igo-L (probably normal). Don't know if I will get used to that, the TH is actually a bit much atm. Maybe I must try low nic in it, I have some leftover 18mg in it right now.

Oh, btw....there is a +/- 0.5 mm gap between the Rocket and the SVD, which I don't like. That takes strength away from the thread and does not look good. Does anyone know if that can be fixed somehow, or is it the thread too long?


----------



## Gizmo

Tom dont ever even fill the rocket halfway just below halfway, won't leak then. Also On my SVD it does fit flush. That's a bit strange..


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> Tom dont ever even fill the rocket halfway just below halfway, won't leak then. Also On my SVD it does fit flush. That's a bit strange..


ok...so when it is below halfway it was leaking for you? that would be good news then, as mine was not even halfway yet! will feedback when full, later on


----------



## Tom

Feedback on the Rocket: Full tank, vapes well and does not leak...right now, at least


----------



## Gizmo

How did you get it to not leak when full


----------



## Tom

i got no idea....just tightened everything properly, did the built like in the video, that was it.


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Feedback on the Rocket: Full tank, vapes well and does not leak...right now, at least


update: still no leaking; i guess the you tubing did it for me


----------



## SunRam

Ha ha, got my rocket from Fasttech, and the air hole is completely blocked, zero airflow. Unlike my Kayfun 3.1 clone, which draws beautifully. I've sent a warranty claim to Fasttech. Btw it's my 3rd warranty claim, and they've honored the previous two with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

SunRam said:


> Ha ha, got my rocket from Fasttech, and the air hole is completely blocked, zero airflow. Unlike my Kayfun 3.1 clone, which draws beautifully. I've sent a warranty claim to Fasttech. Btw it's my 3rd warranty claim, and they've honored the previous two with no issues.


did you clean it out properly? i read somewhere that there was an issue with manufacturing dirt clogging up the airholes. somehow they must achieve the low prices, I guess


----------



## SunRam

Yes, cleaned it properly, the airflow control screw doesn't even fit, there is no threading for it, and besides this fact, the hole is too small for the screw to even go in. Not keen on the chrome plated brass setup anyway, as the chrome and the brass can have health implications in the long run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

yeah, to me it was only a bridging solution until next month, when i get my original Kayfun. That's unfortunate to get such a badly manufactured unit... one has to first wait forever, and when the excitement hits it is like that. I would not like that at all. 
One solid reason to rather support the local suppliers! As a customer, whether it is a FT or a local customer, one does not want to have hassles with the purchases. And going back to FT is a schlep because of the distance....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Agreed, but they're so cheap! lol


----------



## Tom

SunRam said:


> Not keen on the chrome plated brass setup anyway, as the chrome and the brass can have health implications in the long run.


this made me google a bit more....I have the Rocket V2 (at least if I watch that french YT clip), and this was said in the FT discusssion:
https://www.fasttech.com/forums/1481600/t/1102342/v2-coming-soon

need to do more checking tho.


----------



## SunRam

You will clearly see the difference between chrome plated brass and stainless steel. It will also be fairly light. Where did you buy the (potential lol) Rocket V2?


----------



## Gizmo

Its is the Version 2. Fully stainless steel.


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> Its is the Version 2. Fully stainless steel.





SunRam said:


> You will clearly see the difference between chrome plated brass and stainless steel. It will also be fairly light. Where did you buy the (potential lol) Rocket V2?


this and it was bought from @Gizmo


----------



## SunRam

Great, thanks for the reply @Gizmo and @Tom. Will chech your website our @Gizmo. My Rocket from Slowtech is a dud, and its the chromed version too.


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> and i am already adhering to your advice....been looking at the Origen setup


the Origen dripper is only available if you get on a list; but there is now the clone version available:
https://www.vapor-freak.de/Neu-im-Sortiment/VF-Origen-Dripper

bit pricey for a RDA clone...but still worth a try, I guess


----------



## Tom

time to dig this one up, for a feedback:

I bought the real deal Kayfun and a clone Taifun. That Kayfun is a real steam machine and was so easy to get going. The Taifun is a bastard: I tried 4 different setups today and it still puffs sweet nothing. I watched video clips and read up about it....I cannot figure it out. But it does not matter....the Kayfun is making up big time.
Going to sell that Taifun clone, and probably buying another Svoemesto....rather having 2 of the same pleasing devices.

learning the hard way....trial and error

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Someone needs to start a thread that keeps together all the experiences on which clones work well compared to the original

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver1 said:


> Someone needs to start a thread that keeps together all the experiences on which clones work well compared to the original


i agree, but I did not compare 1:1 clone/original...the Taifun is completely different.


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver1 said:


> Someone needs to start a thread that keeps together all the experiences on which clones work well compared to the original


Will do a comparison tonight sometime of something big. real vs clone.
Got another post that needs to posted 1st. Waiting for HD youtube vid to be uploaded.
Details to follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

